# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  мелочевка для любителей мастерить

## senya

======Радиодетали
2W10M 1,2 33ШТ=30ГР
H1CA012V 16 2 =25
JQX-115F 16 3=40
SSS7N60A 10 19=140
BU2530AL 7 9= 50
13007 5 29=110
IRF640 8 10=40
IRF 9640 9 2=12
MBR2535CT 10 12=100
P55NE06 8 4=16
TOP226Y 30
BT152-600 7
MBR 2045CTG 5 2=9
BUT11AX 7
ULN2803A 3 3=8
UC3842BN 3 3=8
КОНД
200Х220
400Х100
200Х330
400Х220
450Х150
200Х470 
============щетки угольные

===============электродвигатели шаговые и прочее 
продам небольшие двигатели 220в
http://el-moto.ru/index/0-282
уад-32-40гр 
дши-200 -50гр
импортные - от 15гр
======================подшипники
от 15гр
 ===============валы  и оси мет.
от10гр

----------


## senya

=========трансформаторы
 от 10гр
============радиаторы охлаждения
от5гр
====================токов. зонд и стимул. для ремонта цифр. техники -30гр
================разъемы db9
======== вентиляторы на 12в
========= бп 200-220вт- 15-20гр

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## [email protected]

Что за валы металлические?От чего?
Наружный,внутренний диаметр?
Длинна?

----------


## senya

up

----------


## valentynn

> up


  А где находитесь, нету irf 740 и ir2153/2155?

----------


## senya

> А где находитесь, нету irf 740 и ir2153/2155?


 есть только то что в теме.

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

появилось еще

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

Up

----------


## senya

Up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

Up

----------


## senya

Up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

up

----------


## senya

Up

----------

